# free plants from Feb APC meeting



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

if you weren't fortunate enough to attend the meeting today, I have lots of plants available. I cannot name them but there's a lot and while I'd like to sell them at the swap meet next sunday, i think they need to get rooted.

pu in S Irving or Richardson (75 @ Campbell)


----------



## farmhand (Apr 12, 2010)

Any way one could take you up on your offer and pay for shipping? I am located in central California. Just starting a new 20 gal tall. 
Thanks

Sent from using Tapatalk
Clifford AKA Farmhand


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

farmhand said:


> Any way one could take you up on your offer and pay for shipping? I am located in central California. Just starting a new 20 gal tall.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from using Tapatalk
> Clifford AKA Farmhand


already claimed..sorry. good luck with your build


----------



## farmhand (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the offer. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

